# Shipping



## Riley ann (Dec 27, 2017)

If I ship a tortoise would it be considered mean or cruel.


----------



## zovick (Dec 28, 2017)

Riley ann said:


> If I ship a tortoise would it be considered mean or cruel.



Not if you follow certain guidelines. Read the information on this site regarding shipping: https://www.shipyourreptiles.com/

The section at the top entitled "Get Help" is very informative and has loads of tips.


----------



## KevinGG (Dec 29, 2017)

Nope. I’ve had dozens of tortoises shipped and have never had a problem. If you ship through the company Bill suggested, they will make sure you do things correctly.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Dec 31, 2017)

My baby red foot was ordered online. She didnt have any delays eating or exploring when she arrived and has never had a health issue! I would be more worried about the poor torts at pet stores....


----------



## wellington (Dec 31, 2017)

Tortoises are shipped all the time. Just remember, a lot of states are pretty cold right now and too cold to ship. Weather too cold and too hot has to be considered too. 
Also, I like it when people won't ship animals past Wednesday or Thursday the latest. That way any delays doesn't go into the weekend. Just something to consider.


----------



## Riley ann (Dec 31, 2017)

wellington said:


> Tortoises are shipped all the time. Just remember, a lot of states are pretty cold right now and too cold to ship. Weather too cold and too hot has to be considered too.
> Also, I like it when people won't ship animals past Wednesday or Thursday the latest. That way any delays doesn't go into the weekend. Just something to consider.



I’m not trying to ship anything right now. I’m was just asking other people point of view. Helpful tips


----------

